# aquarium background



## skimmer247 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 20 gallon long, and parts are in the mail to get my frist saltwater tank started  

What should I do with my background? Paint it blue/black?, get one of those picture backgrounds from my LFS?

Any galleries or soemthing that I can get soem inspiration from?


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would not paint it, the salt water splashs from the filter will take away the paint and it will be so ugly after 4 months

get a background, or if you have alot of corals, then you wont need a plastic background


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would defiantley spraypaint the back. The fake plastic bgs at LFS at ugly and take stuff away IMO. Black looks really cool, and light blue makes corals pop.

And if you paint it good enough, I dont see how water would make it go away. There are almost never SW splashes too.


----------

